# Honey Sterilization for Consuming?



## kthoneybee (Jan 10, 2015)

I've harvest a small amount of honey for family. I'm putting it through multiple levels of straining, but I'm wondering if I need to do some type of sterilization to make sure the honey is safe for consuming, I've used bare hands to touch some of the comb. I'm top bar and crushed the comb into the strainer. 
Thanks!
- KT


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Pasteurization is used to keep it from crystallizing on a store shelf, but destroys some of the health benefits and taste. I only strain through the typical double strainer to remove comb.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is no need to pasteurize honey. It will destroy the enzymes and the flavor. Honey is antimicrobial.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Not exactly what you asked but related

https://honeybeesuite.com/honeys-magical-power-four-ways-to-slay-microbes/


----------

